# "TYPE" in Birmingham Rollers



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I have heard "type" mentioned with regard to Birmingham Rollers. What is meant by "type" and how do you breed for it to improve roller performance?


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

*type*

Type is kinda like the saying "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" my type may be different from fancier to fancier. My two families have similarities in type and also some differences. I like a similar body type an like a so called "on the toes expression". As you go from loft to loft you will see different types. Like my Borges family differs from my rand family. And I had a few drecksel baldheads and they look nothing like my other 2 families


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Beefy, I think I am getting the picture.


----------

